# Google Maps bad in Italy



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry if this the wrong place to post, couldn't find a better place.

In Italy visiting and Google Maps is terrible. Can't give a good on-screen location as and get kicked out of the app while trying to navigate. Using an AT&T Moto X. Any suggestions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

